# Boring husband



## jenniferswe (Apr 23, 2012)

My husband has become really boring. When he isn't working, all he wants to do is sit around and watch t.v.

We used to go do fun things. No he just sit there like a lump.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

What type of things would you like to do?

Does he have a hard physical job that exhausts him when he gets home? Does he exercise?

What about the weekends? Do you go out then? 

Exercise gives you a lot of energy. When I ran 36 miles a week, I was everywhere full of energy. I use to go for long walks with my husband while the kids rode their bikes. We use to go rock climbing, to the zoo, ect... I'm not a going out to bar/dance type of woman. I never have been. I'm one to be outside, especially in the woods or near a creek looking for cool rocks. My husband does the same thing. I'm not any fun anymore though, I'm now stuck at home resting.


----------



## whattodo2012 (May 29, 2012)

Is he maybe suffering from depression? Have you tried talking to him and figuring out what you could do together? Is he willing to do things if you plan them? Maybe even just getting out for a walk?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

LOL. All husbands are boring. (Kidding! Don't flame me! But, yeah...kinda)

Suggest activities -- if he doesn't go, go without him. Become an interesting person. Make him want to keep up with you.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby tends to be like that. I just let him sit there and do my own thing. Sooner or later he gets up off his butt and joins me


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

What would be better for you?
Tell him you find him boring doing that and want to ________ and ________ and _________ instead (fill in the blanks with suggestions for him that you think he ought to be doing instead).


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

lamaga said:


> LOL. All husbands are boring. (Kidding! Don't flame me! But, yeah...kinda)
> 
> Suggest activities -- if he doesn't go, go without him. Become an interesting person. Make him want to keep up with you.


Not mine! I'm the boring one! I miss my old life terribly before I broke my neck. We were always going out hiking, rock climbing, sight seeing, ect... Now I sit at home resting on the couch or in bed.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Do fun things without him.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

jenniferswe said:


> My husband has become really boring. When he isn't working, all he wants to do is sit around and watch t.v.
> 
> We used to go do fun things. No he just sit there like a lump.


We sort of fell into that rut. I had to address it, unfortunately I let it build along with other things. I suggest you think back to when you were dating and the things you enjoyed doing, do you both still enjoy them? If so, plan some things, if not, plan a home date night with a game you both enjoy, could be as simple as cards, and simply say, no tv tonight and take initiative to change the atmosphere and get some conversation going. Good luck. We are still trying to find the balance. Sometimes I want to take the tv out of the frigging house and throw it out the window.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

What did you & he enjoy doing while dating /early marraige... what are his interests, hobbies? 

Sometimes we get caught up in something and it becomes a *habit *we need to break...like his being glued to the Tv like that.

What would happen if you actively planned some FUN activities for you & him/ the family? Will he bulk ...complain .... or agree to go...with a good attitude? 

At our house, if I don't plan the outings...we likely wouldn't do very much.... I've just always been the planner, the mover , the shaker ...I think my husband is very spoiled here...but he happily goes along with anything I come up with, so I can't really complain.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

sooo??? Can't YOU set up a "date" with him? 
Ask him to go bowling/ movies/ dancing (whatever the two of you used to do together).. next Saturday.

Then say "It's a date!! Whoo hoo!!.. thanks babe!" And have a really big smile on your face, so he knows you're really looking forward to it.

Then afterward, re-iterrate how nice it was to go out with him & have his attention just on you for the night. Or how nice it was to spend time feeling special to him again.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

ever try, just walking over and turning the tv off and grabbing him by the hand and say honey lets go? he might ***** at first,but get him moving..


----------

